# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Tìm cơ sở gia công cơ khí

## lala

Chào các bác, 

Bên em đang muốn tìm cơ sở gia công cơ khí chính xác ở Hà Nội để hợp tác.
Khách hàng của bên em là các công ty Nhât, lượng đặt rất lớn, chủ yếu là vật liệu nhôm và inox.
Bác nào làm được các chi tiết kiểu này thì liên hệ em nhé. 0904765224.
Erased_PDF1.pdfErased_PDF.pdf

----------

INOXANCINCO

----------


## TNK

> Chào các bác, 
> 
> Bên em đang muốn tìm cơ sở gia công cơ khí chính xác ở Hà Nội để hợp tác.
> Khách hàng của bên em là các công ty Nhât, lượng đặt rất lớn, chủ yếu là vật liệu nhôm và inox.
> Bác nào làm được các chi tiết kiểu này thì liên hệ em nhé. 0904765224.
> Erased_PDF1.pdfErased_PDF.pdf


bạn alo cho mình số : 0966041065 or mail : congtyTNK@gmail.com

----------


## INOXANCINCO

> Chào các bác, 
> 
> Bên em đang muốn tìm cơ sở gia công cơ khí chính xác ở Hà Nội để hợp tác.
> Khách hàng của bên em là các công ty Nhât, lượng đặt rất lớn, chủ yếu là vật liệu nhôm và inox.
> Bác nào làm được các chi tiết kiểu này thì liên hệ em nhé. 0904765224.
> Erased_PDF1.pdfErased_PDF.pdf


Bạn liên hệ bên mình nhé
inoxancinco@gmail.com
01696 060 262 hoặc 0915 970 629

----------


## thuannguyen

> Chào các bác, 
> 
> Bên em đang muốn tìm cơ sở gia công cơ khí chính xác ở Hà Nội để hợp tác.
> Khách hàng của bên em là các công ty Nhât, lượng đặt rất lớn, chủ yếu là vật liệu nhôm và inox.
> Bác nào làm được các chi tiết kiểu này thì liên hệ em nhé. 0904765224.
> Erased_PDF1.pdfErased_PDF.pdf


Bác có thể liên hệ với em nhé.

----------

